# "Cool Change Specials"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

As some might remember...a few weeks ago I think I posted that I got a 'Mystery Package' in the mail...and, to my delight, when I opened it, it contained a slew of beautiful wood pen blanks courtesy of our own Cool Change.. Dunno what I done to deserve it...but mucho appreciated..
Been working with those boogers and came up with the four Ultra Cigar Pens below...Ash, Oak, Black Walnut and Mahogany..Really turned out kinda nice..
Rick..I'm sending them down to you to do with as you see fit..I see 'Thank You' gifts...possibly Christmas gifts....whatever.....I still got a couple dozen more blanks for me to play with..LOL...:tongue:
Bottom pix is just a 'show-off' deal...First attempt at an 'inlay pen'.. Was kinda feeling my way so just used a piece of pecan for the main portion and inlaid a couple of pieces of Rosewood for contrast...Came off pretty good...but still gotta lot to learn on this 'un.. Tom's visit yestidday and discussing inlays got my interest back up on them...
Muchas Gracias again, Rick......REALLY nice gift from out of the blue:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim, the inlay looks really good. Soon, you will be using multi types of wood for the inlays and cross inlays in oposite direction for some really great looking pens. The inlays are really fun and challenging and each one comes out a little different. What style of pen kits are the others? They look great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dale..they are the Ultra Cigar Pen Kits from Woodcraft.. Makes a beautiful cigar pen with a lot of carved deco on them...and are not near as expensive as the 'biggies'..

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20400

The inlays really are fun and the cross inlay is my next project..Just gotta figure out a jig of some kind to help hold the blank when I'm glueing up.. Man !!!! they are really messy the way I'm doing it.. Gotta be a better way...LOL.. The price is going up on these boogers...


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree with SK, the inlayed one is about the coolest pen I've ever seen. The only exception would be a certain purple pen!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tort, hope you figure out a method of holding them. I did so by hand but I held them together and used accelorator to quicly dry them to keep from holding them long. It worked fine, but glued a lot of latex gloves to the blank also while holding them. Expecially while gluing multiple layer of the inlay. Still fun to make.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure one of us will figger it out, Slip.. Re: latex gloves...One of the guys on here..I think it wuz Bobby..told me to use the exam gloves called "Nitrile" gloves.. The CA WILL stick to them eventually...but not near as bad as with regular latex..Just a FYI..

Just hope I can turn out some inlays that come close to what you do with it..Great work...I'll give the accelorator a try...Got a can on hand that I've never used..Might be just the ticket..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Word of caution. Using accelorator makes the glue get warm quick on the fingers. I use the stuff everytime I use CA glue. I love the stuff. May have to try the Nitrile. I guess I use the latex. Mine are exam gloves, and thought they were latex, but maybe not.

We need another turners Expo. I would be glad to host one but know it is not close for anyone on this board but if a road trip would be wanted, I would be glad to host one. I don't have much to offer (lathe wise) but a good time.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice T! They all look great. Love the inlay.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

As always Jim, those look great. Dangit - you've got me wanting to jump into those inlays now. Finished up the Mesquite pens and wine stoppers for the guys on the deer lease this afternoon and built some boxes for my game cams but didn't have time to start anything else. I'm gonna have to start digging in my pile of junk and see if I can come up with some UHMW and see if I can make a jig out of it to glue the blanks. Nothing sticks to that stuff so you might be able to clamp the blank in it after gluing. I've got sales calls to make this week and I have to get everything ready for the deer lease this weekend but I'll see if I can play with it some.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

That last one is cool daddy cool,is it an inlay or a solid glue up????I'm betting glue up

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not to answer for anyone else, but they are actually glue ups as you describe. I usually call them inlays just for lack of a better name but not actual inlays..


----------

